# The Candy Bin



## LemurLad (Feb 6, 2010)

**As a side note, this is a thread I've had running on Aquarium Advice for a while. So I've come a bit since its original posting. **

First post:
I found this great acrylic candy bin at the thrift store the other day. Looks like it could make a really neat nano tank. 

After a bit of testing, I found it to be watertight everywhere that it was sealed, so it only needs a bit of silicone around the front door. 

Inside, it's got a cord for a scoop and a scoop holder. I don't really want to remove either as they add a cool aesthetic touch. 

Oh, it's also about 5.5 gallons.
______
Today:

SEALED!
YES!

WOOT!
NO LEAKS!
Gonna fill it up overnight just to be super sure, but as of this typing, no leaks whatsoever.
I've got a ton of Rotala Indica and java moss sitting in my other tank just waiting to go into this thing! Huzzah!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Silcone does not stick very well to acrylic, Its fine for things that don't need to be water tight. I would not trust it.


a little weldon is what you need for that.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

superglue or acetone might also work


----------



## LemurLad (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, it's held overnight!  Time to start cycling.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

overnight does not equal long term. Eventually it will peal away. I have done it, others have too. Just trying to save you the pain we went through.


----------



## LemurLad (Feb 6, 2010)

If the problems that probably will arise, do arise, I'll deal with them. The main reason I used silicone was because it was available in my area. I could have ordered the weldon, but I was hit by the ignorance stick at that part of tank construction. 

We'll see how it does in the coming weeks of cycling, hopefully it'll start leaking before fish. 

~LL


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

How are you cycling the tank? Are you using pure ammonia?


----------



## LemurLad (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll be cycling with a few zebra danios from my 10Gal, just to save a few monies. The candy bin has the same filter as the 10gal, so I'm just going to swap the filter cartridges, to aid the bacterial establishment.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor fish. 

Actually, you are probably not going to grow any more bacteria than you currently have on hand. 

You are taking fish and media from the 10 gallon. The populations still balance.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Diana K said:


> Poor fish.
> 
> Actually, you are probably not going to grow any more bacteria than you currently have on hand.
> 
> You are taking fish and media from the 10 gallon. The populations still balance.


So NOT poor fish, then? I think you should have removed that prior to posting, since you knew the reality.


----------

